

How much activity does a Paul Graham essay generate? Check out our startup alpha - jedwhite
http://www.tribevibe.com/track/link/?url=http://www.paulgraham.com/yahoo.html

======
jedwhite
This is a new startup, just in alpha. An early version of the idea was a YC
reject :) I thought pg's most recent essay (which is awesome btw) would make a
good example. We'd love some feedback. There are more features coming but
we've tried to launch as a "minimum viable product". Be kind :)

------
daz
This probably wasn't the best time of day to post to get feedback, but we were
a little worried about the spike in server load if we were lucky enough to get
some YC love.

